# Traeger Gourmet Blend Pellets



## ross77 (Jan 2, 2018)

Saw these at Costco and decided to give them a try. They are 33% Maple, 33% Hickory and 33% Cherry. 

$19 for 33 pounds. A little spendy. 

I’ve used them a couple times now and I’m underwhelmed with the flavor. Not much smoke. 

Lumberjack 100% Hickory is my favorite so far.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah I don’t like Traeger pellets much. As soon as the warranty goes out in mine I will switch to something else.


----------



## bregent (Jan 2, 2018)

hank2000 said:


> Yeah I don’t like Traeger pellets much. As soon as the warranty goes out in mine I will switch to something else.



The Traeger warranty restriction of only using their pellets is not valid and unenforceable. They have changed the language on their website to now only recommend that you use their pellets. You can use any pellet you want - it will not void the warranty.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 2, 2018)

Your right now that I went back and looked.  Cool now to find some pellets close to here other then Traeger  pellets have not got popular here yet   Thanks


----------



## Zachary L Betts (Jan 2, 2018)

hank2000 said:


> Your right now that I went back and looked.  Cool now to find some pellets close to here other then Traeger  pellets have not got popular here yet   Thanks


----------



## Zachary L Betts (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks I was going to try the Traeger and you guys saved me. I just got my pellet smoker yesterday a Pit Boss have 2 chickens on right now and 2 pork loin roast on. I have greatly appreciated what I have read from others experience and need to get a meat thermometer. I have always bar b qued and It was about flame and time now it is about temp of smoker and meat temp. I will adjust. Thank everyone


----------



## yahoot (Jan 19, 2018)

Traeger pellets are very inconsistent. 
Unless they have changed very recently, their pellets are made by different manufacturers in different regions, so some are made on an oak base, some on alder, different ratios, etc. They have not historically labelled the differences. 

Also, some of their pellets say things like 33% Maple, 33% Hickory and 33% Cherry, but that only reflects the "flavor wood" part of the pellets. Most of their pellets are 40-60% flavor wood, with the rest being "base" filler (oak, alder, etc.). So, that means something like 15% of each flavor wood, and 50%+ something else (like Alder - which is almost tasteless). 

I find the best thing is to watch for someone doing a group buy of some really good pellets like Lumberjacks. Cheaper and better.


----------



## ross77 (Jan 20, 2018)

I guess that makes sense then.  I didn't realize that even if they break down the % it's only for the flavor wood part.  I found a local source for Lumberjack and just restocked.


----------



## mowin (Jan 25, 2018)

I ordered a ton of lumberjack Las spring. My brother and neighbor and I split the cost. Think it came out to be just under .30c a lb for 100% hickory.  Getting low. Have to reorder by spring.


----------



## yahoot (Feb 4, 2018)

We just ordered three tons of lumberjacks for a group buy in San Jose. we will do another later in the year.


----------

